# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας >  Ασυρματο Δίκτυο Διδυμοτείχου

## adouda

Ειμαι στην ευχαριστη θεση να σας ανακοινώσω οτι εχω τελειώσει τις δοκιμές με τα 2 ΑΡ που εχω στην επιχειρηση μου, και ελπίζω συντομα να τοποθετησω τα ΑΡ στους ιστους εντος ολίγων ημερών - περιμένω τις κεραίες να ερθουν 
Θα βρισκονται σε 2 σημεια μεσα στην πόλη, το ενα πανω απο το μαγαζί μου και το αλλο πάνω απο το σπιτι μου
Τωρα λογω γιορτών ισως δεν προλάβω να το τελείωσω, αλλα με τον καινούργιο χρόνο θα ειναι πλήρως στημένο
Ευχαριστω το papashark για την πολυτιμη βοήθεια του και τις πληροφορίες που μου εδωσε

----------


## pargyrak

> Ειμαι στην ευχαριστη θεση να σας ανακοινώσω οτι εχω τελειώσει τις δοκιμές με τα 2 ΑΡ που εχω στην επιχειρηση μου, και ελπίζω συντομα να τοποθετησω τα ΑΡ στους ιστους εντος ολίγων ημερών - περιμένω τις κεραίες να ερθουν 
> Θα βρισκονται σε 2 σημεια μεσα στην πόλη, το ενα πανω απο το μαγαζί μου και το αλλο πάνω απο το σπιτι μου
> Τωρα λογω γιορτών ισως δεν προλάβω να το τελείωσω, αλλα με τον καινούργιο χρόνο θα ειναι πλήρως στημένο
> Ευχαριστω το papashark για την πολυτιμη βοήθεια του και τις πληροφορίες που μου εδωσε


Εάν καμμιά κεραία σου βλέπει προς Ελληνοχώρι θα αποκτήσεiς και πελάτη...

Μου φαίνεται θα αρχίσω τα wardiving από Θεσσαλονίκη προς Διδυμότειχο... :: 

pargy

----------


## ATIA

Άντε ρε πατρίδα, και εγώ τότε το καλοκαίρι θα σκάσω με το palm…..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tompap

> Ειμαι στην ευχαριστη θεση να σας ανακοινώσω οτι εχω τελειώσει τις δοκιμές με τα 2 ΑΡ που εχω στην επιχειρηση μου, και ελπίζω συντομα να τοποθετησω τα ΑΡ στους ιστους εντος ολίγων ημερών - περιμένω τις κεραίες να ερθουν 
> Θα βρισκονται σε 2 σημεια μεσα στην πόλη, το ενα πανω απο το μαγαζί μου και το αλλο πάνω απο το σπιτι μου
> Τωρα λογω γιορτών ισως δεν προλάβω να το τελείωσω, αλλα με τον καινούργιο χρόνο θα ειναι πλήρως στημένο
> Ευχαριστω το papashark για την πολυτιμη βοήθεια του και τις πληροφορίες που μου εδωσε




Το δίκτυο πλέον είναι γεγονός και εντός του μηνός θα πλαισιωθεί με 20-22 περίπου clients.
Να ευχαριστήσω τον φίλο αdouda για την φιλοξενία και διάθεση του σχετικού εξοπλισμού.
Ακόμη να ευχαριστήσω το awmn και ιδιαίτερα τον φίλο nikita για τις συμβουλές..................

----------


## socrates

Έχετε κάποια σελίδα στο Internet?

----------


## tompap

> Έχετε κάποια σελίδα στο Internet?


Προς το παρών έχουν γίνει δοκιμές με ενθαρυντικά αποτελέσματα, όλα τα άλλα θα τα αναλάβει ο adouda που και λόγω του επαγγέλματός του γνωρίζει περισσότερα.......................
Υπάρχει και σελίδα απλά υπό δοκιμή...................... εως ωτου σταθεροποιηθούμε.

----------


## makx

καλη αρχή στο διδυμότειχο .
Στην Ν. Ορεστιαδα εχουμε στα σκαρια το πρώτο backbone ,εχει συνδεθει και ο Σάκος, Χρησιμοποιείστε την διευθυνσιοδότηση του AWMN , στην Ορεστιαδα χρισιμοποιούμε απο 10.198.12.0/15 , εώς 10.198.15.0/15 . 
abouda καλή αρχή .
σας χερετώ πρως το παρόν

----------


## DolceVii

Καλημέρα... Να ρωτήσω.  ::  Τι υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή στημένο στο Διδυμότειχο;

----------


## paladin

Θα ήθελα και εγώ να μάθω τι υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή στο Διδ/χο...

----------


## kinglyr

Adouda, Paladin και λοιποί φίλοι από την ΒΕ, μπράβο και καλή συνέχεια στην εξάπλωση των ασύρματων δικτύων και εκεί πάνω.
Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω: Το ασύρματο δίκτυο Διδυμότειχου και Ορεστιάδας έχει διασύνδεση μέσω VPN με το AWMN ή το TWMN?

Αν NAI, τότε θέλω να σου κάνω ακόμα 4 συμπληρωματικές ερωτήσεις:
1η. το ακρωνύμιο στο domain σας ποιο είναι? είναι το .ΟWMN?
2η. Έχετε στήσει DNS Server που να χειρίζεται (δλδ να είναι master DNS server) για την ανωτέρω ζώνη?
3η. Ποια/ές είναι η IP για τους ανωτέρω DNS server(s)?
4η. Ποιοι είναι οι διαχειριστές για τους ανωτέρω servers?

Σας ευχαριστώ,

Γιάννης

----------


## paladin

Εμένα με ευχαρίστησες τσάμπα...

Μόλις πριν από λίγο καιρό μετακόμισα στο Διδ/χο και ενδιαφέρομαι να μάθω τι υπάρχει για να στήσω ένα κόμβο.
Αν ξέρει κάποιος plz κάντε ένα post...

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## acoul

Καλημέρα,

κατασκευάζω ένα κεντρικό portal/news/forum aggregator για όλο το Ελληνικό wifi. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποιο site με rss/atom feed με τα νέα/forum της κοινότητάς σας που θα θέλατε να συμπεριληφθεί σε αυτή την υπηρεσία.

----------


## kinglyr

@Paladin:

Δεν βλέπω να απαντάει κανένας...  ::  
Αν βρεις κάποιον μπορείς να του πεις να μπει και να γράψει?
Μπορείς να κάνεις κάνα scan με κάνα λαπτοπ να δούμε τι ασύρματα υπάρχουν στην περιοχή?

----------


## paladin

Θα κάνω μια βόλτα το Σαββατοκύριακο με το λάπτοπ μου μπας και βρω τίποτα.
Μακάρι να εντοπίσω κάτι.

Τα λέμε προσεχώς...

----------


## makx

παιδια εχω την εντυπωση πως απο διδυμότειχο δεν πεζει τίποτα , στην Ορεστιαδα εχουμε ψοφια πραγματα ολοι θέλουν να είναι με το τηλεκοντρολ στο χέρι δεν ξέρουν τι είναι κατσαβίδι.
Δεν εχουμε κανενα vpn με Θεσαλονικη και Αθήνα θέλω (γιατι μονο εγω εμεινα) ατομα που να μπορούν να βοηθήσουν.
Hot spot έχει στην κεντρική πλατεία Ορεστιαδας (κλειδομενo) και στο κέντρο της Ορεστιάδας (κοντα στο 1ο δημοτικο και στον Μαρινόπουλο).
Ολοι μονο ζητάνε και κανείς δεν προσφέρει , δεν υπάρχουν ατομα που να θέλουν να φτιάξουν κάτι στον ελεύθερο χρόνο τους , η εντύπωση που έχω είναι οτι οσο περνάει ο καιρος ο δεσμος με το χρήμα γίνεται ακομη πιο σφιχτός , οι σύγχρονοι σκλάβοι εχουν μετατρέψει τα πάντα σε χρήμα , τι να πώ .

----------


## acoul

> ... εχουμε ψοφια πραγματα ολοι θέλουν να είναι με το τηλεκοντρολ στο χέρι δεν ξέρουν τι είναι κατσαβίδι.


και στην Αθήνα τα ίδια και χειρότερα!

----------


## paladin

Δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάτι στο Διδ/χο.
Κρίμα...
 ::

----------


## darkangel80

Χαιρετώ όλα τα μέλη του awmn, Χρονιά πολλά!!

Είμαι νέο μέλος στην παρέα σας, πρόσφατα μετακόμισα από την Καλαμάτα(mwmn) στην Ορεστιάδα. Αναρωτιέμαι Τι έχει γίνει από πλευράς ασύρματης δικτύωσης στην Ορεστιάδα. Με ενδιαφέρει να πάρω μέρος στο όλο project αν εξακολουθεί ακόμη να υπάρχει ενδιαφέρων από κάποιους.

----------


## tallis

Καλησπέρα

Προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε μια καινούργια αρχή στο Μητροπολιτικό δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας και μαζεύουμε συμμετοχές. Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι δήλωσε συμμετοχη στο http://owmn.hostoi.com

----------

